# A 8 point buck



## Bearwoman (Nov 4, 2018)

One of my neighbors came home from deer hunting today and had shot with a bow and arrow a 8 point buck.He was walking around the neighborhood  showing off his deer.

His wife or girlfriend exact words were that she doesn't like buck meat.

My parents and one of my older brothers went hunting a lot so I'm sure I've ate Venison before in my childhood.As an adult someone came me some venison and I had made some homemade chili in  a dutch oven that I once had years ago  and it was so so yummy.


----------



## keithnwv (Dec 4, 2018)

Living in West Virginia I grew up hunting. My oldest daughter was not interested in hunting and I never forced it on her. My youngest would not let me out of the house without her when I went. She is now 23. She has taken over 20 deer , 4 turkeys and a bear. My oldest wanted to start about 5 years ago and she has done quite well with the deer hunting. They love eating the meat they take. After all these years I can take it or leave it. With raising beef we are lucky to always have a freezer full of meat.


----------



## 911 (Dec 5, 2018)

keithnwv said:


> Living in West Virginia I grew up hunting. My oldest daughter was not interested in hunting and I never forced it on her. My youngest would not let me out of the house without her when I went. She is now 23. She has taken over 20 deer , 4 turkeys and a bear. My oldest wanted to start about 5 years ago and she has done quite well with the deer hunting. They love eating the meat they take. After all these years I can take it or leave it. With raising beef we are lucky to always have a freezer full of meat.



I don’t think you have to do much “hunting” for deer in WV. They’re all over the place. I went with some friends years ago over around Fairmont and Morgantown. I saw a lot of small deer early and finally took a six point, 95 pounder dressed. I like venison steaks and roasts and especially the tenderloins. 

What’s the limit now?


----------



## keithnwv (Dec 5, 2018)

911 said:


> I don’t think you have to do much “hunting” for deer in WV. They’re all over the place. I went with some friends years ago over around Fairmont and Morgantown. I saw a lot of small deer early and finally took a six point, 95 pounder dressed. I like venison steaks and roasts and especially the tenderloins.
> 
> What’s the limit now?



True. There are a lot of deer in places. Finding a larger racked buck to take is a little harder. I am in that same area you were in. You can take 2 bucks here. Doe season you can take 3. Doe season comes back in tomorrow. My brother in law wants a couple so I will help him out with that hopefully.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 5, 2018)

Doesn't  it make you  feel  proud  when you've  butchered  one of  nature's    beautiful

innocent  wild animals ?


----------



## keithnwv (Dec 5, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Doesn't  it make you  feel  proud  when you've  butchered  one of  nature's    beautiful
> 
> innocent  wild animals ?



When I go to feed the cattle and I count 31 in 2 small fields and I have watched them get smaller and smaller from inbreeding over the last 40 years , Yes it does. Very proud. Last year hunters harvested over 108,000 deer. There is a program here Hunters Helping The Hungry where hunters donate deer to the Mountaineer Food Bank and they distribute the meat to people who need it. There are always lines to pick the meat up. 

Proud?? Yes  Again, Very Proud.  I know there will always be people eating with their silver spoons who just do not get it.


----------

